# The month before Christmas



## Pappy (Nov 30, 2018)

[h=2]No. 11 … The Month Before Christmas![/h]*Twas the month before Christmas when all through our land,
Not a Christian was praying nor taking a stand.

**Why the Politically Correct 'Police' had taken away,
All of the reasons for Christmas - no one could say.

The children were told by their schools not to sing,
**About Shepherds and Wise Men and Angels and things.

It might hurt people's feelings, the teachers would say
December 25th is just a "Holiday".

**Yet the shoppers were ready with cash, checks and credit
**Pushing and shoving and raving to get it!

**CDs from musicians, an X BOX, an I-pod
**Something was changing, something quite odd!

**Retailers promoted Ramadan and Kwanzaa
In hopes to sell books by Franken & Fonda.

As Targets are hanging their trees upside down
At Lowe's the word Christmas - was no where to be found.

At K-Mart and Staples and Penny's and Sears
**You won't hear the word Christmas; it won't touch your ears.

**Inclusive, sensitive, Di-ver-is-ty
**Are words that were used to intimidate me.

**Now Daschle, Now Darden, Now Sharpton, Wolf Blitzen
**On Boxer, on Rather, on Kerry, on Clinton!

At the top of the Senate, there arose such a clatter
To eliminate Jesus, in all public matter.

And we spoke not a word, as they took away our faith
**Forbidden to speak of salvation and grace

The true Gift of Christmas was exchanged and discarded
The reason for the season, stopped before it started.

So as you celebrate "Winter Break" under your "Dream Tree"
**Sipping your Starbucks, listen to me.

**Choose your words carefully, choose what you say
**Shout MERRY CHRISTMAS, not Happy Holiday!
*_~ Funny Poem about Christmas ~_


----------



## Keesha (Nov 30, 2018)

*Almost sad to read *


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 30, 2018)

_*Merry Christmas, Pappy!*_


----------



## Tommy (Nov 30, 2018)

Have a happy Christmas, Pappy!  Take heart in knowing Who is ultimately in control.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 30, 2018)

Aunt Bea...Tommy, I’m old school and do not understand all this politically correct stuff.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 1, 2018)

Me too, Pappy!

It's odd that the *Politically Correct 'Police *don't realize that Christmas, December 25th, has been recognized as a federal holiday in the United States since June 28, 1870.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2018)

Sadly so true Pappy... not quite as bad as that in the UK yet, but getting there fast!!....

happy Christmas!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 1, 2018)

Merry Christmas.

(What would the *Retailers *do without it?)


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 1, 2018)

So very true.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 1, 2018)

Christmas day wasn't a public holiday in Scotland until 1958.    This possibly accounts for Hogmanay being the main festival here.  As I understand it, the 25th Dec was chosen as "Christmas" to fit in with much earlier pre-christian festivals.  I'll just say, "Happy Yuletide".


----------



## Keesha (Dec 1, 2018)

For you Pappy. You’ll understand this.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Warrigal (Dec 2, 2018)

I don't know why we have this whinge every year about Happy Holidays v Merry Christmas.
Yesterday was the first Sunday in Advent, not Christmas. The Christmas season doesn't begin until December 25.
However Hannukkah has begun already so the appropriate greeting now ought to be a Jewish one.

In reality, the month of December is often referred to as the silly season because everyone goes a little bit mad.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 2, 2018)

Yuletide begins on 21st. Dec and ends on 1st. Jan - but I don't mind... any excuse for a celebration.


----------

